# Giant AB Monster Male photos (finally)



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I finally got some decent photos of this guy. He has two identical black round spots on the bottom of his chin. Absolutely adorable. I haven't picked a name yet so ideas are welcome. His green eyes are cray cray!














































He looks dark teal here which is neat




















This is a photo of his spawn partner who has been unable to swim and not well since I got her Thursday. The link is a video to her so you can see how much better she's doing! She's eating a gain  I'm so happy.











Her vid : http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3234.mp4


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They are both gorgeous! I am really liking how nice giants are starting to look these days! There is something that is just COOL about them! Love his eyes!  I hope that sweet girl does better, she is SO cute!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

aww, so glad she's feeling better!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah I hope she continues to get better, she's my fave.

He hasn't eaten a lot and I can't get him to sustain a flare. He doesn't really seem to "get" pellets yet..I don't want to start conditioning him because then I fear he'll never get on pellets! His fins look scrunched in a lot of photos, but he has a perfect 180 degree 8 ray spread. The female does as well. I wasn't sure how their rays would look, couldn't tell in the photos. Got super lucky with this pair for $65. I can't wait till he posts more. I saved some money, hoping to get another female.

New dream : 60 gallon giant only female sorority.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

She's so cute the way she swims, it's so sad of course, but she's just so precious and you can tell she's trying to hard! :lol: she's adorable


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

neat. I want a pretty male for my big girl too!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Poor lil girl, she is so pretty & trying so hard. What's wrong w/ her? Was it just the trip over?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I do declare that the most beautiful giant Betta I have ever seen. And that female is just pure "D'AAWWWW!", I could hug her


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> Poor lil girl, she is so pretty & trying so hard. What's wrong w/ her? Was it just the trip over?


Yeah, I guess so. She was in a sort of "sitting" position on her way over here and I think her swim bladder may have been damaged. My plan was to spawn her so I hope she makes a complete recovery. If not she will be a darling special needs pet  I decided to name her Bear. I've been treating her for about a week with only slight improvement. I hope she keeps pushing, she's eating again so that's great.

Thanks LN 

And yeah her "swimming" is cute, in a pathetic sort of way  As long as she is eating and not suffering I'll keep trying. She might end up as a special needs pet, I will love her all the same.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

If anyone is interested - this is his sibling brother, pictured here first. Pictured second is another sibling brother I am getting in a few days, along with two surprise females. I asked him to pick the girls for me for some variety. Now I'll have 3 breed worthy males and 3 breed worthy females.

Rattanapornbetta is the user on AB, he has this boy and two others left on AB for sale. I might be able to get a discount on him if someone would like him. He sold me 3 giants for 60, for instance.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the black and white one.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my! I love your bettas! I think you should name the first betta Jock, or Captain America. That's just what he looks like! I watched the video! I liked it!


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

i would love him


----------

